# Our party was friday night



## spookylady (Sep 21, 2009)

After about a month of planning and decorating we had our party friday night.We invited about 25/30 people and only 10 showed. Everything looked so good.We had a ton of food and only 2 people ate anything. Soooo much food was left over. What a shame! I was so excited for the party but it didnt turn out to great. People arrived about 8 the party started at 7 and they were gone by 10:30. This was our first and most likely last party. We spent way too much money and time for what? The people that did come said how nice everything was and they had a good time but it was a flop.
I invited about 25/30 and I knew not everyone would show and that was ok because I really thought the people that were our "friends" would have stopped by but they didnt. Didnt even call or say anything. To top it off we got married the same day and thought having a halloween party would be an awesome way to celebrate. The people that I thought were our friends,sorry to say but Im done with them. I cant believe people can be so hurtful.
We dressed up to hand out candt for trick or treaters and we had such a great time! It was so much better than the party! Everyone that stopped by LOVED the house and the fact we were dressed up.Even wanted to take pics with the hubby,he was wearing a mihael myers mask lol Next year Im just going to focus my energy on the trick or treaters.They seemed to really appreciate everything. Here are some pics of the party food ect Halloween Forum - spookylady's Album: Halloween Party 2009


Thanks for listening to my story. Hope everyone else had an awesome time at their parties and halloween!


----------



## spookylady (Sep 21, 2009)

heres a video of our house on halloween night. Now mind you,my husband recorded it sooo its kinda shaky lol


----------



## Halloween_Mom (Jun 29, 2008)

*so sorry*

I am so sorry your party wasn't what you had hoped for  People just don't always understand the time, money and effort that goes into these parties.

FWIW, we don't have our parties so close to Halloween night because of just that reason. People have too many things to choose from to do on Halloween weekend and we had a bomb of a party a few years back. 

Congrats on getting married! Your pics looked great!


----------



## spookylady (Sep 21, 2009)

thanks! ;o)


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Oh dear!*

Hallow spooky lady... so very sorry you had such a poor turn out at your party. Wish I could have been there! Your party sounds like a lovely set-up for all! 

Could you share the food with the TOT's the next night? We had a ton of cupcakes and snacks left over from our Pot Yuck party the night before - so i just covered them for the Treaters when they came back to our house for our "Final BOO" We open up our haunt for an extra hour after the official stop time in our community. It's only an hour - and we set up a table on the driveway for neighbors to bring something to eat and I serve hot dogs and lemonade - and treats left over from our other party. It's pretty economical too. Under $50 for the hot dogs, buns and lemonade. That way - Folks can enjoy and extra hour together and really take in the hard work we put into our set up. Like you said - the TOT'ers seem to really appreciate it. . . 

Sounds like a more "intimate" party on your wedding night next year will be in order and well-deserved! Just think - you can finally splurge on that French Maid costume that none of us would dare wear for the crowd! wink wink


----------



## Bilso (Oct 7, 2009)

That sucks and sounds similar to my Saturday night party (except for marriage). Hell, i was even in bed for 1.30am.


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

That's a good suggestion; to schedule your Halloween party before the 31st.

I liked the video and your photos. I wish our neighbours threw such a great looking party! Better luck next year.


----------



## spookylady (Sep 21, 2009)

thanks all. This place is great.You all love halloween so much.Just like me. Maybe I should have had an online halloween party lol Maybe next year! ;o)


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Awww your effort and hard worked showed through in the pictures. I am sorry it did not turn out like you had planned...at least the kids enjoyed the night and that should make you feel good. Happy Anniversary!


----------



## senorita (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm sorry there were not more people at your party so you could show off your work!! As long as you enjoyed it that's all that matters! We had a similar problem with our party, invited over 100ppl, we expected about 50ppl and only 25ppl showed up! But the ones that did show up had a great time so I guess it's worth it, although 4 days of decorating and then taking everything down afterwards does take it's toll!


----------



## straud13 (Aug 17, 2007)

Bummer. We were invited to a party but it was canceled on the 29th because the host got the flu. We had some friends over instead but it wasn't the same. One of our friends has a new Boy firend and the fist thing he says to me is "Halloween is dumb and we don't like dressing up". Needless to say we will be losing his number.


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

Congrats on your wedding and I am sorry the reception didn't turn out as planned. 

It is unfortunate that many people did not attend this year's party but please do not deter you from having parties in the future. 

Most big parties started small. The 10 that attended will probably attend your next event and they might even bring a friend. 

For the next halloween party: plan it for about a week before Halloween, send out invitations and reminders, throw it on a weekend and not a weeknight, make it a potluck, or don't serve food at all and make it a cocktail party. 

And remember that a party doesn't have to be packed "from the window to the wall" in order for it to be fun.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

You had such great decorations and food! What a shame your friends didn't show up to enjoy it


----------



## spookylady (Sep 21, 2009)

thanks all for the kind words!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

That stinks! And your house looked FANTASTIC as did the party area and food. I'm sorry it turned out that way.


----------



## Nikita (Sep 21, 2009)

straud13 said:


> Bummer. We were invited to a party but it was canceled on the 29th because the host got the flu. We had some friends over instead but it wasn't the same. One of our friends has a new Boy firend and the fist thing he says to me is "Halloween is dumb and we don't like dressing up". Needless to say we will be losing his number.


Wonderful! I'm going to keep that in mind! I'm one of those people that's ashamed to 'loose' someone's number, but you're completely right!

(sorry had to direct-reply first, or else I'll forget, no for the main topic
Loads and loads of congratulations on your marriage!

Look at it this way: you've lost your fake friends (saves money), gained a true husband. Isn't that worth a million friends? I know I'd be thinking that (and be uttrly depressed about the party flopping of course) But it is true! You've got yourself someone to celebrate each and every Hallowe'en with for the rest of your life! I wish you all the best!


----------



## spookylady (Sep 21, 2009)

thank you nikita! me and the hubby have been together for 15 years and hes the only person to have never let me down! Just stinks that some of these "friends" didnt respond to my invite and havent even said anything about us getting married. I am done with them but it still bothers me that some people can be so jerky.

Im so happy to have found this site.Still cant believe how nice everyone is! ;o)


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Best wishes to you both! How fun getting married on Halloween! Your party food and space look wonderful and your house looks like a very fun place to TOT! Well, all I can say is some people missed out on a fun time!


----------



## scubaspook (Sep 8, 2009)

Well there is always next year and plenty of time to gain new friends. I too know what you are going through. Every year for the past 10 years we have always thrown a party and not not many people turn out. This year alone, my wife and I had mailed out over 100 invites (mailing always seems to make it personal rather than email) but we had about 25 that showed up. Spent over 300 in food and more money in other areas. Decorating the inside of the house takes about a week (this is done during the night) and 2 weeks on the yard during the day. We always do a yard haunt which is great for the trick or treaters. This year we had well over 150 treaters. My wife and I always questions ourselves is it worth having a party because it was so much easier when we used to go out to clubs for contest. Let me add that we have 2 partys. One is for friends and the other is held on Halloween night which is for family. we do this as my wifes side of the family does not like alcohol. Just a note this is the first time I have ever posted anything.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

that sucks about the party. I had a simular experience about three years ago. I have since sworn never to host one again because only five showed up.


----------



## Pirate Chris (Aug 20, 2007)

I agree with a lot of the advice given here. The first year we threw a party, we had it on the weekend closest to Halloween. Such a big mistake. Saturday night before Halloween, everyone had plans. We had about 10-15 of our regular friends, no theme, nothing to make it exciting. And it was just that, a bore. Everyone sat around and it was like we just moved the hang out spot to our house. SNORE!! 

So, the next year, I decided I need to have a theme for the party. Started making my own decorations and went all out. We did a pirate theme and had a little "booty" hunt around the neighborhood. I put a lot of work into it and MADE everyone participate. Even those that didn't want to, participated and had a great time. We had the party the week before Halloween that year, no issues with multiple parties. I think we had about 20 people that year. 

Last year, we had a different theme and about 40 people. Those that had gone to the year before told everyone how great it was and it grew. Again, we had the party a week before Halloween and had no conflicts with other parties.

This year, we were going to have the party on halloween (had plans the previous week) but several people were having problems with babysitting, trick or treating, multiple parties, blah blah. So, we moved it up a day. I asked everyone to bring a snack to share as well as their own beverages. I explained that all my money went into the decorations and I was broke this year. I invited about 58 people and had about 45 show up, several of whom were brought by others who were actually invited. Still had several that didn't show up, but most explained how sorry they were after.

I say, don't give up. They grow every year. Our first parties ended by 12, 1 at the latest, this year we took the last drunk person home at 3am! Tremendous time. Do something to make it a little interactive. That gets them every time. I did a game again this year and it was a hit. People are still talking about it. It takes a little time and effort, but it's worth it when your halloween party is described as THE party of the year.


----------



## slicerd (Aug 27, 2009)

Bummer about the lack of peeps at your party. From my experience friday parties are always hard people get off work and then they would have to get dressed up and by the time they get there and get a drink in them they are pretty much ready to go home. If I am going to do a party it is saturday or nothing. 

Food wise I try to do just some dips and simple stuff like veggies maybe crackers and chesse and then try to do some pot luck sort of a thing this way the party will automatically scale food wise with the number of people you have.

I really like the idea of games I will try to get some going next party for sure. Ironically i am not going to have a big party next year just because I will be getting married in the middle of October so we probably will be to tired to get everything done that quick. Maybe I will invite people over to see my haunt and just chill throughout the day before halloween.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I just pm you. I hope you're doing better. <hugs>


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

*We had almost the exact same thing happen to us!*

We're out a TON of money, and time, and the people who didn't show had RSVP-ed. JERKS. I'm really peeved about the ones who said they'd be there and then flaked. We shelled out money on costume prizes, food, drinks, even rented a hall to do the party in. Not to mention the time, and effort decorating. They didn't even call to say they couldn't make it. I absolutely know what you are going through and it SUCKS. At least most of the ones who did show came in costumes. We had fun, but it was a TON of effort the day of and the day after our wedding, and it was GROSSLY UNDERAPPRECIATED. I do have a wonderful wife to spook with for the rest of my life though, so I WIN!

IslandCryptKeeper
[eating leftover teeny-weenies from the party for the rest of the month]


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Why do I feel like my husband if following me around on the forum. He can't help it. He sees I'm posting on a thread and finds the need to input his thoughts into the same thread. Ugh.


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

I do not! ... Okay, maybe a little.


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

2 bad..they're loss..i wish i was invited i would have def been there..especially for a little of the "punch" looks yummy to me:::

Congrats btw to both of u...im sorry your party was not 2 hot..but at least u got to b "intimate" at the party and with each other..Lmao..sorry couldnt help myself..I hope u both have a long and happy marriage though


----------



## spookylady (Sep 21, 2009)

thanks! the punch was so good and Im the only one that drank it.Saved a little but had to throw almost the entire thing away. such a bummer.


----------



## Fangbanger (Sep 5, 2009)

So disappointing when something like this happens! But don't let that deter you from future Halloween parties. Here's a few things I've learned on my own and from friends:

1) How many people show up at a party vs. how many people are invited is called the "take-rate" (in marketing terms). Generally, the take-rate for events is 30%. If you want 25 people at your party, you should invite 75.

2) For a high profile holiday like Halloween, choosing the date and time are important because you have to consider that there are other things competing for your invitees time and attention. Send out a "save-the-date" email up to two months in advance so people can put it on their calendars. Then follow up with an invite four weeks out. Then follow up with a reminder email about a week out.

3) Try not to take it personally when people don't RSVP or show up. Many people have other parties to choose from, or other obligations, so don't sweat it.


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh spookylady I do empathise - every year I spent months planning my parties, weeks decorating and planning menus, I spent a small fortune on games and prizes, decorations, food and alcohol, and still people let me down. This year was the first year I had to work full-time and throw a party, in my new house, and I had to book a week off work just to get everything done. Considering only a handful of people showed (my true friends), it wasn't really worth the time and the cost. Next year I have decided to take a break from parties as a lot of my friends have birthdays or relative's birthdays around halloween time, or want to go clubbing for the evening so the guest pool is becoming a lot more shallow.

This year I was so caught up in the party planning that I didn't get chance to watch my favourite movies, bake my traditional halloween cookies, carve my pumpkin or any of the little rituals I like to do. I want next Halloween to be about enjoying my favourite things, so I'm going to throw up a few decorations, whip up an awesome costume, get some close friends round to have a few ghastly cocktails and listen to some party tunes and then head out on the town all dressed up. I suggest that next year, if people did not appreciate the effort you went into for your party, you focus on what you want to do for Halloween - how would you like to spend your special day/evening? If you fulfil your own needs, you are sure to have a good time and no effort on those activities will be wasted. If the TOTs were the best part of Halloween for you this year, throw yourself into that next year - you could spend some of the money saved from not throwing a party to buy extra decorations or treats!  Chin up girl - for what's it worth, I think everything looked fantastic and I only wish someone else around me would throw a party like that! As I am the only one I know who ever throws a halloween party, I would like to see someone else try next year so I can be the one receiving the prizes for a change lol


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

I feel your pain. I think parties are just fickle and no rhyme or reason why they succeed or fail. My big to do is for my teenage son. Last year we threw together a last minute idea of a dance floor in the garage. Poor speakers, black plastic thrown up to cover the junk, a cheapo 20 dollar rotating light, and a strobe. The kids danced all night and didn't go anywhere else but for the bathroom and to the kitchen for pizza.

This year I invested in killer speakers, a professional sound activated dancing DJ lamp, spent a lot of time building planked dungeon "walls" to cover the junky shelves, added fog, and replaced my shop lamps with several 4 foot black light bulbs.

Not one teenager danced the entire night.

Go figure.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Sorry to hear about all your hard work going unnoticed. But, in your friends' defense, not everyone thinks abouthow much time and planning goes into setting up a Halloween party. And if they have small kids it may have been the tot night for them, or a lot of other reasons. many people just aren't in any sort of party mood this year. Hope you have better luck with next years party!


----------

